# Chipper tires



## epicklein22 (Jan 30, 2012)

What kind of tires do you run on your chipper? I'm having a hard time finding something suitable for a Bandit 250xp. I would like the flotation type if possible, but will entertain all ideas. I have 2 sets of rims, 15" and 16.5. The chipper weighs somewhere around 6500 lbs.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Good subject. I have a 1996 Bandit 250xp with the 16.5" and getting the right tires for it is a real chore.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be duel axel.



What brand and size are you running right now? Can you get those currently or are they NLA? I guess nobody uses 16.5 anymore. Makes sense, but I need tires and don't really wanna buy rims too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 31, 2012)

Just go to a tire shop and get truck tires. You will have to check, but I think a comercial load range e will work. They will be able to hook you up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 31, 2012)

I said I didn't know if a load range e tire would work for sure. I have never heard of a tire that's carrys that much load at 50psi. I bet it isn't rated heavy enough for that weight


----------



## OCTJ (Feb 1, 2012)

16.5 tires are being phased out. Going to have to go with 17.5 wheels and tires to have enough weight rating.

Epicklein22 - Better check the weight rating on those 15" rims....Ohio DOT bears are pretty hungry!


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 1, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I said I didn't know if a load range e tire would work for sure. I have never heard of a tire that's carrys that much load at 50psi. I bet it isn't rated heavy enough for that weight



i just put 2 new ones on from calibro tire they where pricey tho i bought the good ones was like 400 and change for 2 of them their load range e that run 90 psi.

regular truck tires won't work i blew one in the middle of the fort pitt tunnels and used a truck tire as a spare and it was almost on the rim with 40 psi in it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 1, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Good subject. I have a 1996 Bandit 250xp with the 16.5" and getting the right tires for it is a real chore.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be duel axel.



my friend has a dual axle 250xp i dunno if he did it himself or bought it like that but it tows a lot nicer.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 2, 2012)

Never have had a problem with E Range 265/75/16s on my WC-17 and the Vermeer 1400xl I ran for a previous employer, but I believe 285/75/R16 with a g rating is a floatation option on the vermeer that i would consider in the future. Are those rims 8 lug? 15in 8lugs are rare. I'd sell them to some 4x4 enthusiasts and pick up a set of heavy duty 16" steal rims off a 3/4 ton or srw one ton from the scrap yard and be done with it. Get at least 3, some might have the right tires on to begin with and then at least you would have spares.

Bandit Industries, Inc.

Just looked it up, if you look here you will see that the 265/75/16 range E is factory specs.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Andy, you may want to check with Newbury Tire 440-564-9927. I don't know what's on my Morbark but they're the same tires everyone's looking for for. demo derbys. As long as you're reading this, a guy from Huntsburg is trying to move a Rayco 16.5, 140 Cat., 800 hrs, 3500 lb. winch for $22 grand. If you're interested in getting on my stump grinder list let me know. I'll need some cards.
Sorry for the side track,
Phil


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Hey Andy, you may want to check with Newbury Tire 440-564-9927. I don't know what's on my Morbark but they're the same tires everyone's looking for for. demo derbys. As long as you're reading this, a guy from Huntsburg is trying to move a Rayco 16.5, 140 Cat., 800 hrs, 3500 lb. winch for $22 grand. If you're interested in getting on my stump grinder list let me know. I'll need some cards.
> Sorry for the side track,
> Phil



Ya, someone mentioned Newbury Tire to me. I talked with a guy at work, he bought a set of the flotations at Ravenna Tire for $400. I might have a line on some used ones too.

This is the style I want and what the machine was designed around:
Used Tire 12-16.5 Goodyear Custom Hi-Miler 12x16.5 F 12 Ply Trailer High Tread | eBay 


Phil,
We're set right now for a chipper, this 250xp chips good with the 116hp cummins. My first experience with a disc chipper at all. Only used to chucks and morbarks. We demo'd a rayco a couple years ago at yarnell, it was a beast, but already had some kinks and such.

No stumper at the moment, I hate doing 'em anyways. Was thinking maybe this summer. 

Who's that tree company on Georgia Rd. with the crane? Behind the metal fab shop.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 2, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> Ya, someone mentioned Newbury Tire to me. I talked with a guy at work, he bought a set of the flotations at Ravenna Tire for $400. I might have a line on some used ones too.
> 
> This is the style I want and what the machine was designed around:
> Used Tire 12-16.5 Goodyear Custom Hi-Miler 12x16.5 F 12 Ply Trailer High Tread | eBay
> ...


That's Lake Geauga. Rob McCrudden. 
index


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> That's Lake Geauga. Rob McCrudden.
> index



Aww, our "possum" from Yarnell was climbing for him a year or so ago. Those guys drive all over the place to do work. Nice crane though. 

Here anything about that Van Curen accident? I asked Mervin at Ray's Repair, he hadn't heard anything.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 2, 2012)

No, I didn't, Andy. The guy that told my friend at church was a mechanic in one of the small shops down the road from them. I was hoping it wasn't true and it looks like it's not.
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 4, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> This is the style I want and what the machine was designed around:
> Used Tire 12-16.5 Goodyear Custom Hi-Miler 12x16.5 F 12 Ply Trailer High Tread | eBay



I have only ever seen tires like on on small trailers, like snow mobile trailers.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 4, 2012)

What about these tires
Goodyear RV Tires
Click on the G614 rst

Its a LT235/85R16, load range G tire that carrys 3750 lbs @110 psi


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 11, 2012)

I ended up getting these for 430 out the door. 12 ply. Look pretty good.

DEESTONE


----------

